# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  اعرف درجة ذكائك ( اختبار ذكاء )

## shams spring

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرحبا يا اعضاء منتدى الحصن الغالي 

قبل اسبوع كنت في مقابلة* *بشركة** تدريب

وطبعا كان من اجراءات هاي الشركة امتحان* *مستوى الذكاء (IQ-test)**

طبعا انا امتحنت وجبت* *نسبة 103* *(ذكي) 

فحبيت احطلكم هاد الامتحان بين ايديكم لتاخدو فكرة عن نمط الامتحان

 بتمنى انه الكل يقوم بهاد* *الاختبار** لانه ممتع وبيعطيك فكرة عن نسبة ذكاءك ^_^


*
*أول**ا توضيح درجات الذكاء على مقياس الذكاء 


متوسط الذكاء (بمعنى المعدل الطبيعي) بين الأشخاص هو 100


100 - 120 : أعلى من المتوسط ( ذكي )

120 - 144 : ذكي جداً.

145 فما فوق : عبقري.

90 - 100 : متوسط الذكاء.

85 - 89 : أقل من المتوسط.

70 - 84 : بطيء تعلم ' الشعرةالفاصله
بين التخلف العقلي و صعوبات التعلم'.

69 فما دون : التخلف العقلي.
*





*الاختبار*


*http://www.iqtest.dk/main.swf*



كل واحد يحكيلنا كم نسبة ذكاءة في الاختبار ..... 

ملاحظة :هاد مجرد اختبار ع نت مش شرط يعطي نسبة واقعية ^_^

----------


## (dodo)

*90 - 100 : متوسط الذكاء.
**حبيت اكون متواضعة 
هههههههههه*

----------


## بسمه

الاسئله كتيره  ما سدئت متى وصلت للنهايه وايدي على قالبي ههههههه   :SnipeR (29):  
بس النتيجه منيحه نوعا ما 
* 90 - 100 : متوسط الذكاء.
*

----------


## shams spring

> *90 - 100 : متوسط الذكاء.
> **حبيت اكون متواضعة 
> هههههههههه*


*
ههههههههههه ~~دودو ~~ اهم شي التواضع 

 وبرجع بكرر هاد مجرد اختبار زغير يعني مش شرط يكون واقعي 
ونسبتك منيحه ^_^*

----------


## shams spring

> الاسئله كتيره  ما سدئت متى وصلت للنهايه وايدي على قالبي ههههههه   
> بس النتيجه منيحه نوعا ما 
> * 90 - 100 : متوسط الذكاء.
> *


*~~بسمة~~ هم 39  سؤال ...

 والهم وقت محدد ...بس منيحه نتيجتك ^_^
*

----------


## rand yanal

حلووووووووو يا شمس أعطاني أمل ههههههه 105  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

> حلووووووووو يا شمس أعطاني أمل ههههههه 105


*
كتير منيح ~~ رند~~ نسبتك روووعة ...


 تقريبا متلي انا ~~103~~*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورة شمس على هذا الإختبار
استمتعت كتير فيه 
هي نتيجتي

----------


## Sc®ipt



----------


## &روان&

_100الى  120     أعلى من المتوسط  ذكي 
يسلمو شمس اسئلة طويلة بس حلو ومسلي نوعا ما 

_

----------

